# Cherokee Corn Pones



## Raine (Apr 20, 2005)

Cherokee Corn Pones

Yield: 8 Servings 

2 c Cornmeal
1/4 ts Baking soda
1 ts Salt
1/2 c Shortening
3/4 c Buttermilk
3/4 c Milk 

Butter 

Combine cornmeal, baking soda, and salt; cut in shortening until mixture resembles coarse meal. Add buttermilk and milk, stirring just until dry ingreients are moistened. Form batter into eight 1/2 inch thick cakes. Place on a hot greased griddle. Bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes. Turn and bake an additional 15 minutes. Serve hot with butter.


----------

